# Test Results and Symptoms



## Kudelkas87 (May 26, 2016)

So thyroid problems run in the family, but everyone has hypothyroid. But I have always thought I have had hyperthyroid my whole adult life. My resting heart rate is normally around 100-110, and active rate gets to be around 140 at most. I have had my heart looked at and nothing is wrong except an innocent heart murmur. I sweat from my arm pits A LOT, no matter the temperature. This usually lasts until around 5 pm, and at night it tends to go away. I am 6'1 and eat relatively healthy, and always have a 2000 calorie shake in the morning, peanut butter, blueberries, fiber and I cannot get higher than maybe 145. Normally I weight 132+-. If I go a day without my normal intake I will lose like 2 lbs. It I take omega 3 and vitamin d. I have always been a bit fatigued but the doctors contributed it to low Vitamin D.

Not to mention I also have a scoliosis and a few pinched nerves. But here are the lab results.

1/ 2015- TSH 1.440 Normal Rate(0.450-4.500)
4/ 2016- TSH 1.070 Normal Rate(0.450-4.500)

1/ 2015- T4,Free(Direct) 1.76 Normal Rate (0.82-1.77) 
4/ 2016- T4,Free(Direct) 1.81 (High) Normal Rate(0.82-1.77)

It doesn't seem high compared to what I have seen, but my symptoms are almost identical to what a hyperthyroid would do to you. Just wanted to know if it is possible that even if it is a little high that it can cause some symptoms, and any other advice. I know yall aren't doctors, but I would rather hear from people with hyper or hypo, than someone who read and studied it. And can just Google the answers.

It seems like a bit increase percentage wise, but I have only gone to my general physicial, not an actual thryoid doctor. Was just wondering what people thought.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your TSH is okay, but those Free T4 results are high. Just because the last one was barely out of range means nothing, you can get hyper symptoms at that level. Have you ever had a Free T3 test run? That would be a good one to add, to see if it is high, too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would also test TSI, too.


----------



## Kudelkas87 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks you, both of you.

I just haven't thought about it because my GP says all my blood work is fine whenever i get it done. Which it is, except for the high T4. I am guessing my doctor just doesn;t care as much. I actually had to bring up that my vitamin D may be high, and he was like "Oh true, we should check that:". lol Normal is 30-100 and im at 26, which why I am now taken Vd supplements, 1000mg;

Thank you both.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If your Vitamin D is at 26, you're going to need a lot more than 1,000mg to raise it. I'm on 5,000 daily and it keeps me in the 40-50 range.


----------



## Kudelkas87 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks moderator. My GP said to take 1000, but I figured that would probably be better to tak more. Thanks Moderator.


----------



## Kudelkas87 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks to yall other two as welll, I dont know why they dont test for T3 or TSI in the first place.


----------

